# Telefonsex per R-Gespräch ?



## RomanU (25 November 2016)

Habe heute einen höchst merkwürdigen Anruf bekommen.
Eine gewisse Lisa ruft mich an, und beginnt mit Telefonsex vom Feinsten.
Nachher sehe ich erst, dass die Anrufernummer eine 0900.... war.
Kann mich das jetzt was gekostet haben ?


----------



## jupp11 (25 November 2016)

RomanU schrieb:


> Kann mich das jetzt was gekostet haben ?


nein ( nur wenn du auf die Schnapsidee kämst zurückzurufen )


----------



## tommy tulpe (26 November 2016)

Hallo,
das übertragen einer 0900-Rufnummer ist laut TKG unzulässig und führt zur Abschaltung der Rufnummer.
Melde das doch mal der Bundesnetzagentur "[email protected]"
mfg


----------



## Kramsach (5 Januar 2017)

und wie ist es wenn es kein anruf sondern nur eine sms ist ?


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2017)

tommy tulpe schrieb:


> das übertragen einer 0900-Rufnummer ist laut TKG unzulässig


... mehr sog i a ned ...


----------



## DJango (21 März 2017)

dann hätte ich da einige nummern mitzuteilen


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2017)

Wer hindert Dich?


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2017)

Du


----------



## Hippo (23 März 2017)

Nö - ich bin das liebste Nilpferd hier ...


----------



## NormanB (6 April 2017)

Habe sowas von einer 0700 Nummer bekommen
ist das auch gefährloch ?


----------



## jupp11 (7 April 2017)

NormanB schrieb:


> ist das auch gefährloch ?


gefährl*o*ch nicht: mit  Kosten verbunden:
http://www.tarife.de/themen/0700-nummer/


> Was kosten Anrufe auf eine 0700-Nummer?
> Die Gebühren für Anrufe auf eine 0700-Nummer werden vom jeweiligen Telefonanbieter festgelegt. Hier finden Sie die Tarife für 0700 und andere Servicenummern aus dem Festnetz der deutschen Telekom.
> .....
> Bei anderen Anbietern sowie vom Handy aus können die Kosten abweichen und teilweise deutlich höher sein. Da es sich bei 0700-Nummern um Sonderrufnummern handelt, die von Flatrates nicht abgedeckt werden, sollte man sich vor einem Anruf darüber informieren, wie viel man zahlen muss.


----------



## Blasius (5 Juni 2017)

Und warum stöhnt einem die nette Anruferin dann kostenlos was vor ?
Kann ich mich da irgendwo anmelden damit ich auch solche Anrufe kriege ?


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

Blasius schrieb:


> Kann ich mich da irgendwo anmelden damit ich auch solche Anrufe kriege ?


Du scheinst  Probleme zu haben....


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2017)

Stimmt, hat er, aber erstmal naheliegendere 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abbuchung-von-transpanonia-ltd.53486/


----------

